# New 23rs Owners From Northern California



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
We bought our 23RS 2 months ago. We have 2 young children so I sold my 23 ft. saltwater fishing boat and bought the more family friendly Outback. Don't worry, I still fish.
We've been on 5 trips so far and everyone loves it. We had a problem last trip with the batteries going dead early in the morning(The propane alarm clock was a nice surprize.) This was because the heater ran quite a bit as the temp dropped into the high 30's at night. I've switched to 2 6 volt batteries with a Perko switch. I have not had a chance to really try it yet but I'm sure it will much better.
We are thinking about attending the Rally in Utah next year.
From all I've read on this site the last couple of weeks,Outbackers are good people.

Louie and Family


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Louie and family!









Welcome to Outbackers








Wow! 5 trips in two months?? Where have you been camping so far?
What kind of boat did you have? My husband still has his 24 ft. saltwater fishing boat, so you two will have plenty to talk about in Zion









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard! I'm impressed about your camping track record, my personal goal is 30days a year. Sounds like you'll get that by the end of the month









Safe journeys to you.

Andy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.








I know the drill. I sold my sailboat after my second was born. Took me away from the fam too much. I've never looked back though. Enjoy your TT.

SCott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yianni,

Welcome to Outbackers. You're right, there are a lot of good people on this site. You're going to enjoy meeting them, if only online.

Have a great time with the family and your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard Louie! You won't have to worry about that alarm clock anymore - we can go all weekend (incl. running the furnace at night and in the morning) on the two 6-Volts.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Sounds like your getting some good usage out of the new Outback.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello Louie and Family and welcome to the Outback Family. I like your taste in Outback trailers. Were in Northern California do you live and were do you camp at?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Louie and Family to the Outback Family
Congrat on the 23RS
You have a nice setup with 2 6V batteries and the perko switch









Don


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Hello Louie and Family and welcome to the Outback Family. I like your taste in Outback trailers. Were in Northern California do you live and were do you camp at?


Hi Bill,
We live in the Bay Area and camped this Summer at Lake Alpine, New Melones and on my wifes cousins property in Nevada City. She has a tiny house with 7 acres so we parked the trailer and had our own home.
Thanks all for the warm welcome. Hope to meet some of you at the Utah rally next Summer.

Louie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the site.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site,

Congratulations on the new camper.

Make lots of family memories.


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome, we are from Norcal as well.
John


----------

